# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Công nghệ tối ưu hóa game MOBA khi dùng Geforce Experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột

## saolaikhong

hầu hết các bạn chơi những game moba như lol, dota hay heroes of the storm có lẽ các bạn ít gặp trường hợp bị tuột khung hình (fps) hoặc khung hình thấp, tất nhiên là trừ những bạn sử dụng card màn hình onboard ra, còn lại hầu như tất cả những card rời đã có khả năng “gánh” những tựa game này đặc biệt là lol – trò chơi khá nhẹ.


tuy nhiên, không giống như những trò chơi offline khác chỉ cần khung hình cao, các trò chơi moba cũng cần tốc độ hồi đáp nhanh (high responsiveness). nó cũng giống như trường hợp bị trễ do mạng vậy, bạn nhấp chuột ra lệnh cho nhân vật của mình đi đến điểm kia nhưng có vẻ một thời gian sau thì lệnh đó mới “đến tai” của nhân vật.




​
một điều nữa mà có lẽ tất cả các bạn từng chơi moba đã gặp phải đó là tình cảnh “ngàn cân treo sợi tóc”, nhưng tình huống ấy có thể giải quyết nếu ta nhanh tay nhấn chuột hoặc phím nào đó. có lẽ bạn cũng đã làm như vậy nhưng vẫn chưa đủ may mắn khi thực sự nhân vật của bạn đã “chết” từ lúc bạn nhìn thấy hình ảnh trên màn hình, và bản thân mình cũng đã từng “kêu gào” khi rõ ràng mình đã bấm nút để xử lý tình huống nhưng nhân vật vẫn bị “lên bảng điểm số”, và chắc hẵn các bạn cũng vậy.


với tình trạng như vậy, những công nghệ mới có trong nvidia geforce gtx 950 được phát triển ưu tiên cho các game moba sẽ giải quyết những vấn đề trên, đó là khả năng tối ưu hóa độ trễ (latency optimization).




​
với tốc độ đáp ứng nhanh thì khả năng chúng ta “last-hit” để ăn tiền khi tiêu diệt lính sẽ dễ hơn, cũng như khả năng xử lý tình huống của chúng ta sẽ chính xác hơn. đối với các card đồ họa cũ có độ trễ cao thì những gì bạn thấy thực ra đã xảy ra từ trước, vì vậy những quyết định của bạn đưa ra lúc ấy đã “lỗi thời”, tuy sự khác biệt này không nhiều nhưng đối với những game thủ đã chơi quen với một tốc độ hồi đáp này, khi gặp một tốc độ khác vẫn có khả năng nhận thức được.


​
theo ảnh trên, thời gian phản hồi của nvidia gtx 950 mới chỉ bằng gần một nữa nếu so với gtx 650. mấu chốt của vấn đề là ở một vài điểm sau:

thứ nhất đó là vsync, nvidia control panel sẽ tối ưu hóa đồ họa nhưng vẫn đảm bảo không bị tình trạng giật hình, xé hình.điểm thứ hai là do "tần số làm tươi" (refresh rate) của màn hình. các màn hình ngày nay hầu hết đều có tốc độ 60hz vì vậy dù muốn hay không thì những gì chúng ta nhìn thấy chỉ ở mức 60 khung hình/giây (khớp với "tần số làm tươi" của màn hình) mà thôi. geforce experience sẽ giải quyết vấn đề này bằng việc thay đổi refresh rate của màn hình đến tần số tối ưu nhất.cuối cùng đó là số lượng khung hình được dựng trước (pre-rendered frames) trong gpu. với việc giảm số lượng khung hình được “chuẩn bị” trước, thời gian chờ để nhận được khung hình thực sự sẽ giảm đi vì vậy độ trễ sẽ giảm đi.


những thủ thuật nằm sau công nghệ "ngoài trái đất" này bạn có thể thực hiện ngay trong control panel của nvidia.


​
đầu tiên là v-sync. bạn bắt buộc phải tắt v-sync (đồng bộ chiều dọc) ở trong game, do mỗi trò chơi sẽ có hướng tiếp cận và giải quyết khác nhau với vấn đề xé hình và giật hình. vì vậy chúng ta không thể để v-sync mặc định trong game được mà phải sử dụng v-sync từ nvidia để có được một "tiếng nói chung" có thể hoạt động tốt với card đồ hoạ gtx 950.


​
tiếp theo là tốc độ quét (refresh rate) của màn hình. tốt nhất bạn nên có một màn hình có tốc độ trên 100hz để có trải nghiệm tốt nhất. ảnh trên chỉ mang tính chất minh hoạ cho tốc độ màn hình trên 100hz, do hiện tại mình không có màn hình tốc độ cao. sở dĩ tốc độ càng cao sẽ càng tốt vì driver sẽ đồng bộ tốc độ khung hình cùng với tốc độ quét (refresh rate) nên nếu chỉ dừng ở tốc độ 60hz thì hầu như không khác mấy so với bình thường.


​
cuối cùng là mục "maximum pre-rendered frames" trong nvidia control panel. mục này các bạn nên chọn chỉ 1 frame mà thôi. lý do như đã nói ở trên, những game offline "sát phần cứng" cần phải có số lượng khung hình được dựng trước để có thể đảm bảo độ mướt của trò chơi. trong khi đó, những game moba lại thường rất nhẹ nên gpu không cần thiết phải dựng hình trước, mặt khác việc dựng hình trước như vậy sẽ tăng độ trễ của game lên, vì vậy giảm số lượng khung hình cần dựng trước sẽ giảm độ trễ của game.


đó là những bước để tăng tối đa khung hình và refresh rate sao cho không bị giật hình hay xé hình nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được tốc độ hồi đáp nhanh cho các game thủ.


​
có lẽ các bạn sẽ nghĩ rằng quá trình này phức tạp, nhưng nếu bạn đang sử dụng card đồ họa gtx 950 với bộ geforce experience beta mới ra mắt vào hồi 18/9, mọi chuyện trở nên rất đơn giản chỉ với một cú click chuột. trong tab games của geforce experiences, bạn chỉ cần chọn trò chơi của mình và nhấn “optimize”. trò chơi của bạn sẽ được tối ưu để giảm độ trễ của game. phiên bản này cũng đã chính thức hỗ trợ "liên minh huyền thoại" tiếng việt với tên gọi "league of legends" trong danh sách trò chơi.


nhắm đến các game thủ chơi các game moba dường như là một bước đi đúng đắn của nvidia do số lượng người chơi này luôn cao và rộng khắp. với những ưu ái vượt trội hơn như vậy, chắc chắn giới game thủ moba sẽ có lợi thế hơn trên chiến trường công lý. những tối ưu mà nvidia mang lại cho người dùng đã tạo nên sự khác biệt giữa sự sống và cái chết.

----------


## xuyenchi05

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*

ngoài gtx 950 thì các dòng card khác của nvidia có được hỗ trợ optimize ko thớt?

----------


## morningcity84

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*




> ngoài gtx 950 thì các dòng card khác của nvidia có được hỗ trợ optimize ko thớt?


các dòng card khác vẫn đc hỗ trợ optimize nhưng sẽ ko có dòng (optimize for high fps low latency). nghĩa ko đc tối ưu hóa về giảm độ trễ, bạn phải tự set bằng tay theo hướng dẫn ở trên, với game thủ mà nói thì việc đó khá là khó khăn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## kidhero321

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*

đoạn kết của bài có câu: những tối ưu mà nvidia mang lại cho người dùng đã tạo nên sự khác biệt giữa sự sống và cái chết. em xin phép đc sửa 1 chút là: những tối ưu mà nvidia mang lại cho người dùng *gtx 950* đã tạo nên sự khác biệt giữa sự sống và cái chết. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*




> đoạn kết của bài có câu: những tối ưu mà nvidia mang lại cho người dùng đã tạo nên sự khác biệt giữa sự sống và cái chết. em xin phép đc sửa 1 chút là: những tối ưu mà nvidia mang lại cho người dùng *gtx 950* đã tạo nên sự khác biệt giữa sự sống và cái chết. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])


thật ra dùng card khác bạn vẫn có thể chỉnh bằng tay đc mà, chỉ là ko automatic thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## poscovn

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*




> thật ra dùng card khác bạn vẫn có thể chỉnh bằng tay đc mà, chỉ là ko automatic thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


phiền lắm bạn ơi, mỗi lần chơi game khác lại phải chỉnh lại sao @@ đâu phải ai cũng chơi mỗi 1 game đâu. tóm lại là automatic vẫn là tốt nhất. 1 click vào optimize là xong!

----------


## havong

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*

nhưng mà có automatic thì hay hơn, thời buổi công nghệ, cái gì cũng tự động cả ^^

----------


## tungvu

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*




> thật ra dùng card khác bạn vẫn có thể chỉnh bằng tay đc mà, chỉ là ko automatic thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


như vậy thì mỗi lần chơi game khác là phải vào nvidia control panel set lại, phiền lắm. automatic vẫn là tốt nhất, 1 click vào chữ optimize là xong!

----------


## bluedragon0702

*trả lời: công nghệ tối ưu hóa game moba khi dùng geforce experience chỉ với 1 nhấp chuột*

chênh lệch giữa gtx 650 và 950 là 59ms! tuy con số là rất nhỏ nhưng vẫn có thể cảm nhận được delay. kiểu này solo thì thằng 950 thua chắc :lick:

----------


## kenhanhnong

@ipad_touch thử nhé

----------

